# How many fish for a 125 gallon tank?



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

Going to be pruchasing a 72 inch - 125 gallon tank. I wanted to stock it with all male haps and peacocks. Some of the haps I decided on get 10 inches plus, the smallest fish in the tank will be about 6 inches. How many fish can you get away with stocking in a 125 gallon all male tank? 
I have only 12 types of haps and peacocks I would like to stock so far, is that a nice conservative estimate? Or should I up the number of fish going in the tank?

Thanks for the help guys :thumb:


----------



## nooberfish (Sep 25, 2009)

i would say around 20 25 depends on how many 10inch+ fish ur going to do and good filtration

but this is from my noob stand point


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

So far I have 12 fish on the list:

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi Otter Point 
Aulonocara sp. Lwanda 
Copadichromis trewavasae 
Copadichromis sp. 'Flavimanus Lundu' 
Exochromis anagenys 
Nimbochromis venustus 
Placidochromis milomo 
Placidochromis sp. Phenochilus Tanzania 
Placidochromis sp. Jalo 
Protemelas sp. Steveni Taiwan Higga Reef 
Protemelas taeniolatus "Red Empress" 
Tramitichromis intermedius or Otopharynx tetrastigma

The P. milomo, N. Venustus, E. Anagenys, and the P. sp. Phenochilus, are so far the only ones over 10 inches. I don't know what else to add...trying to keep the colors different enough. Any suggestions? I'm going all out with the filtration, the size of the tanks lets me put in mostly whatever I want in it. I don't want the filtration to limit the options. Probably going to get 2 fx5s, and a penguin 350 or two.


----------



## nooberfish (Sep 25, 2009)

i really dont know much about the fish you have in there right now are they aggresive or clam?


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

The venustus is the only one on the list labeled as "aggressive", 6 are "peaceful", and 5 are "mildly aggressive".


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Are you only going with one each on your list?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Venustus are VERY aggressive I found this out the hard way trust me on this! lol. :lol:


----------



## niccomau (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah just one of each is the plan


----------

